# New From Team Trinity Killer Bee Lipos



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Well The Folks at Trinity have done it again .

Racer packs at Basher prices




http://www.trinityrc.net/shop/index.php?route=product/category&path=71_132


----------

